# "Trust" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 25, 2013)

Please join us in congratulating *Gumby* for her winning entry, "Empty Hands", in the "Trust" Challenge. She will receive this month's Laureate Award, and has the coveted distinction of selecting our next topic. Whether or not she deigns to cause mass frustration remains to be seen.:-\"


Congrats, Sis! A truly deserved win for a superbly penned piece which happens to be one of my favorites of yours. Go Cindy!


----------



## escorial (Oct 25, 2013)

well deserved


----------



## Gumby (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you, guys. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Pandora (Oct 27, 2013)

Congratulations Gumby! Well done! :champagne:


----------



## Gumby (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you, Pandora.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 27, 2013)

Post deleted!

I found it...


----------



## toddm (Oct 28, 2013)

congrats Ms. Gumby : )


----------



## Gumby (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you, todd.


----------



## Travers (Oct 31, 2013)

Great job, Gumby!

We're going to have to get you a bigger trophy cabinet!


----------

